# איזיווד - כדאי?



## Ahkv (3/6/12)

איזיווד - כדאי? 
אנחנו בשלבים ראשונים של חיפוש מקום לחתונה ופנינו לאיזיווד עוד לפני שראינו מקומות כדי קצת לסדר את הראש ולדעת מה לחפש.
אחרי שהיינו אצלם, החלטנו לחפש קצת לבד ולראות אולמות בעצמנו... כשאמרנו לאיזיווד שאנחנו רוצים לראות כמה מקומות באופן פרטי
ואז להחליט אם לסגור אצלם או לא הם די התבאסו ואמרו שזאת לא התנהלות נכונה ושאם נראה מקום כלשהו לבד, הם לא יסכימו אחר כך לתת לנו הצעה עליו.

זה באמת ככה באיזיווד? אם ראינו אולם באופן פרטי אי אפשר לקבל הצעה דרכם?
אנחנו רוצים לראות כמה מקומות באופן פרטי ולהבין את המחירים בשוק לפני שאנחנו סוגרים.


----------



## ronitvas (3/6/12)

אני לא ממש מכירה איך מתנהלים הדברים באיזיווד 
אבל כמפיקה אני יכולה להגיד שאכן כך. אם לקוח מגיע לפני שאני מפנה, והוא מקבל מחיר, הספק לא נותן את המחיר שהוא נותן בדר"כ לסוכן
כי בעצם לא אני הפניתי אותו, אלא הוא הגיע לבד. ובכך מאבדים את ההטבות שיש לנו כסוכנים.


----------



## ronitvas (3/6/12)

כמפיקים... לא כסוכנים


----------



## Bobbachka (3/6/12)

התנהלות מול איזיווד 
אכן, אם אתם ניגשים למקום דרך איזיווד, לא תוכלו לקבל מהמקום הצעה ללא איזווד וההיפך- אם הלכתם לראות מקום בלי איזיווד, לא תוכלו לקבל הצעת מחיר דרך איזיווד.

אני חושבת שהדרך הנכונה היא ללכת לראות מקומות שלא עובדים עם איזווד ולקבל סדר גודל של מחירים של מקומות שאתם אוהבים (רשימת המקומות (רובם) מופיעה באתר שלהם).
אח"כ הייתי ממליצה להגיע לאיזיווד עם מסגרת תקציב ברורה (בהתבסס על הצעות שקיבלתם במקומות אחרים) ולהציב להם אתגר- אם הן יעמדו בו- מה טוב.... אם לא- בזה נפרדות דרכנו.

אצלנו הם הציעו 3 הצעות מחיר ל-3 מקומות ורק אחר כך הלכנו לראות את המקומות.
הגענו לאחד המקומות שאיזיווד תיאמו עבורינו, וניתנה לנו (בשגגה) הצעת מחיר נמוכה משמעותית ממה שאיזיווד הציעו. זה גרם לי להבין שאיזיווד טובים לקיצור תהליכים ומיועד לאנשים מאוד קצרים בזמן, אבל לא ממש חוסך בכסף...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

לנו באופן אישי היה כדאי 
במקום הספציפי שאנחנו התחתנו בו - שהיה מאד מתאים לצרכים שלנו - קיבלנו מחיר ממש טוב דרכם. 
המחיר היה נמוך בגלל ש: א. הם היו בסוף תקופת מחירי ההרצה. ב. למקום הספציפי הזה היה דיל טוב מאד עם איזיווד. 

היינו מאד מרוצים וסה"כ, קיבלנו דרכם ספקים טובים. 
כשבאנו לסגור, סיפרו לנו שהמקום העלה מחירים - אבל בגלל שכבר קיבלנו הצעת מחיר- הצעת המחיר שלנו עדין בתוקף. 

כדי לוודא שהעסקה שלנו טובה, לפני שסגרנו "הפעלנו" את אמא שלי להתקשר למקום ולברר מחיר לחתונה לבת שלה (הרבה מקומות אומרים מחירים בטלפון) ואמרו לה מחיר שהיה בדיוק אותו מחיר כמו זה שאיזיווד הציעו לנו - רק לא כולל תאורה והגברה ולא כולל אף ספק. כלומר, בעצם זה שסגרנו דרך איזיווד חסכנו את עלות הספקים. 

אנחנו לא אנשי מיקוח - אני שונאת להתעסק עם זה. אני לא מאמינה שהייתי מצליחה להתמקח ברמה שהיו יורדים לי במחיר כך שהיה משתלם לי יותר לסגור לבד. 

נקודה אחת שצריך לקחת בחשבון - לאיזיווד יש ספקים מעולים בכל התחומים והיינו מאד מרוצים (הדי ג'יים שלהם מצויינים והיו לנו כמה אופציות מצוינות לבחור מהן, ואנחנו לא אנשים של מוסיקה סטנדרטית או משהו...). בתחום הצילום, לטעמי, הצלמים מעולים - אבל מבחינת סגנון צילום - אני חושבת שאולי אין מספיק מגוון. 
יחד עם זאת, אני כן לקחתי דרכם גם את נושא הצילום והייתי מאד מרוצה בסופו של דבר (לקחתי חברת צלמים וקיבלתי צלם מקסים שעשה עבודה מעולה). 
מה שכן, אם תמצאו צלם שאתם רוצים - אפשר לקבל דרך איזיווד החזר על העלות של הצלם. נקודה קטנה - ההחזר הוא לפי העלות שעולה להם לקבל את החבילה מהצלם ולכן הוא נמוך יותר מעלות אמיתית של צלם...


----------



## Duck Sauce (3/6/12)

דעתי על איזיווד 
בתחילת הדרך החלטנו לתת ניסיון לאיזיווד, למרות שהרעיון לא נראה לנו. זה היה אחרי שראינו 3 גני אירועים והיה לנו סדר גודל של מחירים.
כשהיינו במקום, לא התרשמנו כל כך מהיחס ומהמקצועיות של זו שטיפלה בנו, למרות שיש עליה המון המלצות. גם לנו נמסר שאם מקבלים דרכם הצעת מחיר, הם מודיעים למקום שאנחנו מגיעים, ואם מקבלים הצעת מחיר קודם מהמקום - הם לא מתערבים. כשהבנו שזה כך, התלבטנו האם לבקש הצעת מחיר באיזיווד למקום שרצינו לראות בלי קשר לאיזיווד (אך עובד איתם). בסוף החלטנו שלא, בעיקר כי לא רצינו שאם נלך פרטי אליהם - לא ילכו לקראתנו בהצעת המחיר באופן פרטי. על אותו המקום, זו שנפגשה איתנו אמרה "זה מקום פרימיום, ממש לא בתקציב שלכם". בפועל כשהגענו למקום לבד (שלא דרך איזיווד) קיבלנו ועוד איך הצעת מחיר טובה (אחרי התמקחות) - רק מעיד על הרמה המקצועית של איזיווד.

בפועל - איזיווד לא חוסך כל כך כסף כמו שהוא חוסך את הטרחה  של לחפש מקומות ושל להתמקח - מי שכבר בשלבים מתקדמים בארגונים יודע שברב ההוצאות הגדולות בחתונה ניתן להתמקח על המחיר - המקום, הצלם, הדיג'יי וכו' ולקבל הנחה של עד 10% (שזו בערך ההנחה שאיזיווד משיג) בנוסף, הרבה פעמים במהלך ההתמקחות עם האולם, מכניסים לכם "צ'ופרים" - עוד מתאבן, עוד עמדה, שדרוג כזה או אחר - לא יודעת כמה זה קורה כשבאים לאחר קבלת הצעת מחיר מאיזיווד.

מה גם שהספקים "התותחים הכבדים ביותר" לא עובדים עם איזיווד...


----------



## Bladayada (4/6/12)

לנו לא היה כדאי 
הגענו לאיזיווד והגדרנו להם תקציב.
הם עשו לנו קצת רגשי שהתקציב שלנו לא אפשרי....
בכל זאת נשארנו להצעת מחיר ובחרנו לראות מקום אחד דרכם. 
ראינו את המקום וקיבלנו את הרושם שאם אנחנו מוותרים על איזיווד יש על מה לדבר...בסוף סגרנו במקום אחר במחיר יותר נמוך...במקום של איזיווד רק על המנה היינו משלמים כמו שאנחנו משלמים על כל החתונה...


----------



## lanit (4/6/12)

לנו יצא נוח לחתונה קטנה 
ללכת למקומות דרך איזיווד בעיקר חסך לנו את החיפוש אחר מקום שיסכים לחתונה קטנה של 120-150 אנשים, וסגירת אירוע תוך 70 יום. הם הפנו אותנו לשני מקומות, המחיר היה נראה לנו סביר וסגרנו.
היום (שבועיים וחצי לפני האירוע) אני יכולה להגיד שרוב ההתעסקות סביב החתונה היא לא לסגור צלם או איפור/שיער, אלא הדברים הקטנים מסביב- מתנות לאורחים, חלוקת הזמנות, למצוא נעליים, אקססוריז וכו'. הספקים שאיתם סגרנו- זה לקח בערך שבוע-שבועיים, לא יותר.


----------

